# stripped out cleat bolt



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

i recently bought a pair of sette epic shoes and some cheapo wellgo pedals. Today i was adjusting the cleat to make my foot position a little more comfortable and apperantly stripped out the female end of the shoe. I didn't think i was turning the cleat bolt that tight, but apperantly i was, is there any way to fix this? I payed $100 for these shoes 5 weeks ago and pricepoint refuses to e-mail me back or give me any phone assistance. Is there anyway i can fix this without having to buy new shoes.

p.s. i actually bought these for my MTB, but bought a new Spech allez this week so i've had them on the road bike.

I though about buying some CB pedals and cleats and gluing the CB cleat bolt in since their cleats work on all their pedals. I can use the same shoe and cleat with eggbeaters for the road bike, and mallets for the MTB.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The solution is inside your shoes.

The cleat bolt goes into what I would call a cleat nut inside the sole. It's like a "t nut", in generic hardware terms. 









It looks something like this or may be similar but single or double.










Remove the insole. Underneath it will be the actual inner sole of the shoe. Usually there is a perforated cut-out that will allow you to get access to the nut that has to be replaced. The nuts themselves are available at most bike shops and many places on line. If you remove the stripped one from your shoe, you should be able to bring it in and get the same one at your local shop.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Helicoil*



jeeper006 said:


> i recently bought a pair of sette epic shoes and some cheapo wellgo pedals. Today i was adjusting the cleat to make my foot position a little more comfortable and apperantly stripped out the female end of the shoe. I didn't think i was turning the cleat bolt that tight, but apperantly i was, is there any way to fix this? I payed $100 for these shoes 5 weeks ago and pricepoint refuses to e-mail me back or give me any phone assistance. Is there anyway i can fix this without having to buy new shoes.
> 
> p.s. i actually bought these for my MTB, but bought a new Spech allez this week so i've had them on the road bike.
> 
> I though about buying some CB pedals and cleats and gluing the CB cleat bolt in since their cleats work on all their pedals. I can use the same shoe and cleat with eggbeaters for the road bike, and mallets for the MTB.


Camilo offers good advice. If that doesn't work, you can drill out the plate and install a helicoil, available at any decent hardware store.


----------



## d365 (Sep 17, 2008)

just take that plate out, and flip it around. you're only using 2 of the 4 holes. might work.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

now i feel like such a dummy, i was unaware that the sole plates were replaceable. i actually have two spares that were sent with the shoes. sorry for the noob question guys. thanks for the help 

when i got the shoes and pedals i spent the longest time trying to figure out what those little black metal pieces were and DUUUUHHHHH they're my replacements.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

jeeper006 said:


> now i feel like such a dummy, i was unaware that the sole plates were replaceable. i actually have two spares that were sent with the shoes. sorry for the noob question guys. thanks for the help
> 
> when i got the shoes and pedals i spent the longest time trying to figure out what those little black metal pieces were and DUUUUHHHHH they're my replacements.


Preaching to the choir brother!


----------

